# Skilled labour Points calculation - What did I miss here?



## pmbpro (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Hopefully I can ask this in a way that makes sense...


I was filling out the Points Indicator questionnaire, and here's how I answered the following section regarding the *"Future Growth Areas"* part near the bottom (not the 'absolute skills' part as that doesn't apply to my situation):



> Number of years work experience in any one of New Zealand's:
> - identified future growth areas ? *<*6 years or more*>*
> 
> - areas of absolute skills shortage ? *<*None*>*
> ...


I then recorded my total points. Cool.

Now, out of curiosity -- just to see how the points would differ, the second time around, I'd selected "None" instead for that first question (instead of the original '6 years or more') and recalculated for a new Total. I then noticed that _my total points didn't change at all._

Yet when I look at the description of the points, it reads:



> *SM13.5 Points for recognised work experience in an identified future growth area or area of absolute skills shortage*
> 
> Recognised work experience in an identified future growth area or an area of absolute skills shortage qualifies for points as follows:
> 
> ...


Now, shouldn't my total have changed by the 15 points I was supposed to have earned? When I'd changed it to "None", I'd expected the 15 points to have been deducted, but it wasn't. My total had stayed the same as the original I got with the 6 years. 

Now I'm wondering if I'd even been credited the 15 points in the first place when I answered the "6 years or more" (which is correct). Not sure which is right now...

Am I missing something about these 15 points? Was I even credited with them to begin with in my first calculation since the totals didn't change?

Has this ever happened to anyone else? Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks. 

PS --> I'd even tried it again by changing another question (answering "*No*" to that last *"comparable labour market" *question), and the points _were_ deducted sharply, as they should have there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, Im thinking that possibly you only get the extra points if you get the points first for being on the shortage skills? I can't say for sure until I've checked it out though. 

*not immigration advice*


----------



## pmbpro (Sep 12, 2013)

gbimmigration said:


> Hi, Im thinking that possibly you only get the extra points if you get the points first for being on the shortage skills? I can't say for sure until I've checked it out though.
> 
> *not immigration advice*



Hi,

Thanks. Hmm.... I'd thought the absolute shortage vs future growth areas were two separate things.

Going on what you wrote though, I also just tried adding "6 years or more" for that last "areas of absolute skills shortage?" part as well (instead of the original "None"). 
So both parts are 6 years -- just to see...

My points total _increased by 15 points._ So in order to get the 15 points, it would have to be 6 years for both?

I'd thought they were two separate areas to choose from according to that points allocation chart which reads as: 


> "_SM13.5 Points for recognised work experience in an identified future growth area *OR* area of absolute skills shortage_*"*.
> (bold emphasis mine)


I guess that's the question -- do both have to have 6 years, or are they separate things.

Thanks for your input.


----------

